
Digital nomads social network - erminie
http://www.social-nomads.com
======
herbst
Sell it to me :)

Nothing on the site tells me why i should even consider registering. I am more
afraid that the blogs will end up beeing people selling their ebooks and i
will be spammed with nofications.

~~~
erminie
I had a great landing page but i removed it because of some bugs, but you are
right yes :)

and if they sell stuff i can remove posts or users and if alot of people do it
i won't let use blogs for everyone just for a few people. I will add a live
chat for them

thanks for the tips

------
shardinator
Tried to signup with Facebook, go the "this app is still in development mode
..."

Nonetheless this could be interesting.

~~~
erminie
hmm weird. i don't know what it is. thanks for the tip tough

